# Tobacco Wine



## yanks4carolyn (Nov 21, 2015)

I've heard putting tobacco in your wine, used to be a popular thing. I buy smokes from a store that has loose tobacco and when I walk in it smells so good. The owner said its the Turkish tobacco that I smell. Any idea of the amount I would put in for 1gallon? I figure I'd rather make a small batch and see how it is. Any input on juice or fruit for the base?


----------



## dralarms (Nov 21, 2015)

In a word ugh.


----------



## barbiek (Nov 21, 2015)

As a background note say in a heavy cab that's all I can think of for the use of tobacco in a wine but hey let us know what you come up with . Btw I like your way of thinking smell something nice... Make wine with it!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 22, 2015)

Wine will have notes of tobacco but I never heard of anyone actually infusing a wine with it. Let us know how it works out or you.


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 22, 2015)

barbiek said:


> As a background note say in a heavy cab that's all I can think of for the use of tobacco in a wine but hey let us know what you come up with . Btw I like your way of thinking smell something nice... Make wine with it!



I think this is how I would do it. 

Have a big heavy red and infuse an ounce of tobacco in a tea bag in a gallon of it during secondary for a week or so and see what that adds to the flavor.
If it works, do the whole batch. If not, you've only lost a gallon.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 22, 2015)

Several wineries in North Carolina are located on old tobacco farms. Even 20 or so years later, the tobacco taste just from the grapes growing in the same soil is strong. And not so good.

I wouldn't risk it, but its up to you.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 22, 2015)

My comment was not meant to make light of your efforts. I just think about ALL those chemicals that are put into commercial tabacco. If you choose to try this, please get a unadulterated source for your supplies.


----------



## Deezil (Nov 22, 2015)

I honestly dont know how healthy it is..

I know if you soak tobacco in water for a long period of time, it essentially makes an 'organic bug spray'

I would definitely do some reading into it, before trying it


----------



## dralarms (Nov 22, 2015)

Deezil said:


> I honestly dont know how healthy it is..
> 
> I know if you soak tobacco in water for a long period of time, it essentially makes an *'organic bug spray'*
> 
> I would definitely do some reading into it, before trying it



Yuck.. that's just nasty


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Nov 22, 2015)

Interesting idea. I have some old pipe tobacco that I might toss into some nearly finished fermenting wine.


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Nov 22, 2015)

Funny replies! The tobacco is pure. No preservatives, chems or pesticides. Not sure I will try it but I think it's interesting enough that I may play around with it as soon as I get my "wants list" cut down some. I don't see the big dif in tobacco or oak trees. It can't be half as bad as grapefruit wine sounds. Heck I think Jack K made some from oak leaves. I'll be sure and post the success or disaster.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 22, 2015)

As long as the product is pure. Try it. Nothing to loose but a little time. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Toque (Nov 26, 2015)

Doesn't sound that crazy to me. I've seen a Perique Liqueur on the market, though I've never tried any.


----------



## Wooden (Apr 9, 2016)

This is an interesting idea, but I would be concerned about safety. And that's not because of chemicals but the nic itself. 

I would agree the tobacco notes in big reds can be pleasant. But safety needs to be looked at. 

Nicotine can be lethal in high enough doses especially when consumed orally. I know people who don't smoke can have pretty nasty effects from even one dose of nicotine gum and people can get pretty sick from swallowing just a tad of saliva from first-time chewing. 

I would get more information on the "dosage" of this (and how much actual nicotine would end up in the wine/how bio available it would be) before doing it. 

I would think an ultra small dose of a leaf of some high-end pipe tobacco would be the place to start if the research doesn't come up with anything conclusive.


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Apr 11, 2016)

Wooden, I never considered the nicotine. The store has closed down so I'll have to X that idea anyway.


----------

